# GPH waterfall



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

I was looking at some fountain pumps and was thinking was 65 GPH to much for a waterfall in a vivarium. I also seen a pump that was 145GPH and that seen like way to much power.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

My pump is 190gph, but it has to get the water up about 5 feet. The higher the water needs to go, the lower the gph gets...keep that in mind when picking a pump.

Luke


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

stevendart14 said:


> I was looking at some fountain pumps and was thinking was 65 GPH to much for a waterfall in a vivarium. I also seen a pump that was 145GPH and that seen like way to much power.


I wouldn't go with a pump under 65 gph. You can usually dial down the flow, but you will quickly find that you want more water. I started out with a 30 gph and quickly worked up to a 120 gph fountain. Even in my 10 gallon terrarium, I have a 70 gph fountain pump.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanx
Most pumps that I find is over 65 GPH. I test try some.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Like luke said the higher the pump has to pump the water the less the output. Most pumps will state how high they can pump but the max height will be close to zero output. I use 65gph pumps for my 6" waterfalls. I got 'em cheap too ($3.99). oops they were $4.99
Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

Dunner97074 said:


> I got 'em cheap too ($3.99).
> Mike


source?


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hmmm Should I tell ya???? :wink: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45303

Mike


----------

